# Anyone Using Time iClic Pedals Yet?



## SystemShock

.
Just wondering. I have Time RXS pedals right now, and while I like 'em a lot, the one Achilles heel is the somewhat difficult entry.

I understand that the iClics remove that issue, and in fact are the easiest pedals to clip into on the market. True? 

And how are they otherwise?
.


----------



## rocco

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=59431&start=105


----------



## SystemShock

Thanks Roc, that's a start. 

Unfortunately, in that WW thread, only a couple of ppl have actually gotten to ride 'em yet, and only for a couple days.

Anyone else gotten a chance yet? :idea:


----------



## Guest

not yet but I'm hoping to have a pair shortly, just not too many places with them in stock yet.


----------



## peck620

I just picked up a set of the Time ICLIC Racer pedals and have a few rides on them. So far they are great. They have all of the same features of the existing pedals. So, if you are happy with how the RXS pedals fit, you won't notice much difference with the ICLIC. The entry is another story. Think of a mouse trap and you will have an idea how these work. When you unclick from the pedals the trigger gets set. When you step in, the cleat triggers the the pedal to close. It only needs a very light pressure to trigger the pedal, there is NO force required to engage the pedal. Just simply step on and go. Very easy. Release point is average and no excessive force is required to get out of them.


----------



## QQUIKM3

*I'll be riding them soon. . .*

. . As i can get the Ti-Carbon ones. Very scarce at the moment. I've always ridden Time pedals, and I've the RXR ones now, and they are a ***** to clip into and out of. It appears Time has addressed this issue.


----------



## SystemShock

peck620 said:


> I just picked up a set of the Time ICLIC Racer pedals and have a few rides on them. So far they are great. They have all of the same features of the existing pedals. So, if you are happy with how the RXS pedals fit, you won't notice much difference with the ICLIC. The entry is another story. Think of a mouse trap and you will have an idea how these work. When you unclick from the pedals the trigger gets set. When you step in, the cleat triggers the the pedal to close. It only needs a very light pressure to trigger the pedal, there is NO force required to engage the pedal. Just simply step on and go. Very easy. Release point is average and no excessive force is required to get out of them.


Thank you Peck. This is exactly the sort of thing I wished to know about.
.


----------



## SystemShock

dbl post


----------



## SystemShock

Anyone else on iClics yet?
.


----------



## rocco

I'm definitely looking forward to upgrading from my RXSs to iClics but it's going to be while before it'll be justifiable.


----------



## natedg200202

Peck620 - Thanks for posting your thoughts on riding the new Time iClicks. One other question. Can you tell any difference in the float of the pedals. I have thought that the brass on steel interface of the RXS pedals made for a very smooth float. Is that compromised any with the new design?


----------



## peck620

So far the float is very smooth. Living up in the North East, most of my time on the pedals has been on the trainer, but so far so good. It will be interesting to see how they hold up once I'm on the road more with some grit getting in the pedals.


----------



## thatdrewguy

How difficult is it to clip into RXS pedals? Reason I ask, I just bought a set of the RXS carbon (non-Ti) but haven't used them yet. Should I ebay them and get the iClic version? I have 3 sets of the Time mt pedals on other bikes and was going to keep it in the family with the road bike. Not worth the trouble to return them since I ordered the pedals from the U.K. This isn't my first set of road pedals but my first 'time' using Time.


----------



## SystemShock

I find it somewhat hard to clip into my RXSes... it's the only thing I don't like about 'em.

Clipping out is pretty easy, and I love the lateral and rotational float's feel. Knees are always happy.
.


----------



## rocco

thatdrewguy said:


> How difficult is it to clip into RXS pedals? Reason I ask, I just bought a set of the RXS carbon (non-Ti) but haven't used them yet. Should I ebay them and get the iClic version? I have 3 sets of the Time mt pedals on other bikes and was going to keep it in the family with the road bike. Not worth the trouble to return them since I ordered the pedals from the U.K. This isn't my first set of road pedals but my first 'time' using Time.



I've had the same model RXS pedals that you just purchased for about 9 months. I like them much more than my old Campy Record pedals but if I were in your position I would definitely exchange or sell them to get the iClic version.


----------



## rocco

SystemShock said:


> I find it somewhat hard to clip into my RXSes... it's the only thing I don't like about 'em.
> 
> Clipping out is pretty easy, and I love the lateral and rotational float's feel. Knees are always happy.
> .



Same here. A new pair of iClics sure would match a new Regale saddle nicely.


----------



## SystemShock

rocco said:


> Same here. A new pair of iClics sure would match a new Regale saddle nicely.


Great minds think alike. I'm considering a white Regal and some white iClic Racers.

I wonder if there's a max weight rating on the Ti-rail version of the Regal? I always worry 'bout stuff like that. :idea: 
.


----------



## Juanmoretime

I'm almost four years on my Ulteam carbon titanium pedals and find them extremely easy to get into and out of. That doesn't mean I won't try the Iclic's although. You can't always eat white bread. Actually I never eat white bread.


----------



## thatdrewguy

I'm sold, RXS out... iClic in. (no reason to go with old tech, right)? Thanks.


----------



## SystemShock

Hey, I forget... do the iClics use the same cleat as the RXS? :idea:
.


----------



## Guest

SystemShock said:


> Hey, I forget... do the iClics use the same cleat as the RXS? :idea:
> .



Nope. But I agree completely on the Regale and iClics, as soon as my pedals come in that will be my new setup. I hope I like the pedals as much as the saddle.


----------



## SystemShock

kytyree said:


> Nope. But I agree completely on the Regale and iClics, as soon as my pedals come in that will be my new setup. I hope I like the pedals as much as the saddle.


Thanks kytree. The 'not the same cleat' thing is a tiny bit of a bummer. I have one bike with RXS, and will have one bike with iClic... be nice to be able to go back and forth effortlessly with the same pair of shoes/cleats.

But if I love iClic as much as I think I'm gonna, then obviously both bikes will be iClic eventually. 
.


----------



## jonlruiz

*good review*

decent review here.... http://thatbikereviewguy.blogspot.com/


----------



## flakey

*Lame review*

First the RXS is not discontinued, Time still offers 3 models of the RXS

Second he compares the ICLIC to a 2 yr old model of the RXS. The RXS body platform was beefed up 2-3 years ago.

If you are going to write a review you should be more knowledgable about the product and product line.

And if you are going to review a product why not give the exact specifications, even if you read it off of the company literature.


----------



## jonlruiz

First of all, relax angry elf. I was just giving an opinion and trying to help out. Yikes. 

Secondly, do a quick search "Time RXS discontinued" you will get lots of hits. 

Yes the platform body was beefed up 2-3 years ago on the RXS, but it even more beefed up now or something that has to do with cows. 

Sorry for the lacking of exact specifications of which is more, etc. I can FEEL and SEE the difference. Crazy I know.


----------



## vandalbob

*Eventually will try iclics*

Just switched to Time RXS carbon a few months ago after 8 years on speedplays. I really like the time's. Once they're worn out I'll give the new ones a go. I don't find them hard to click in. They are easy to click out and I too love the float. Great pedals so far.


----------



## tnsdoc

I only have a couple of hundred miles on my new iClic Racers but I really do like them up to this point. I had used the Shimano Ultegra SPD-L system the last three seasons and think they are excellent pedals. But since I had burned through the last pair of cleats, I decided to give the Time iClics a shot, as I had an opportunity to ride a friend's bike with the Time RXS pedals awhile back and liked them, but not as much as the Shimanos. It seemed that engagement took more pressure with the RXS's and finding that correct spot to latch onto the front cleat pontoon wasn't as natural as the SPD-L's motion, but once clicked in, it did have a nice float and very secure attachment with no hot spots.

These iClic's are a breeze to engage; minimal to almost no pressure at all. No hunt and peck as I remembered with the RXS, although maybe it was more because I wasn't really used to the Time system. Much less effort to engage than the Shimano's, which really weren't bad to begin with. Release is smooth and effortless--I haven't found any hot spots, although I've just gotten the bike out of winter hibernation and have only a few 35-40 milers in, so nothing very long this early.

Too early to speak to the durability issue, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. If they hold up in the long run. I will definitely be a convert.


----------



## Kuma601

These new Time pedals have me very curious. I dunno how I'd like the 2.5mm of lateral-Q float...but I won't know till I've ridden them. This is something I wish could be demo'd on a trainer in the shop. Usually one buys a pedal and endures it unless it is so horrid right-off. 
I like the Speedplay Zero's and in the two years+, they do what I need of them.


----------



## volubilis

Kuma601 said:


> These new Time pedals have me very curious. I dunno how I'd like the 2.5mm of lateral-Q float...but I won't know till I've ridden them. This is something I wish could be demo'd on a trainer in the shop. Usually one buys a pedal and endures it unless it is so horrid right-off.
> I like the Speedplay Zero's and in the two years+, they do what I need of them.


It's not really "float" in the way you are thinking, it is not side to side lateral movability of the shoe/cleat on the pedal dynamically while riding. It is a choice between two fixed positions of the cleat on the pedal, 2.5 mm closer to or further from the crank arm, which is determined when you fasten the cleats to shoes. The cleats are slightly asymmetric and are marked so you can tell which is which. Smaller Q factor (distance) or larger depends on which cleat you put on which shoe. This is completely independent of the ordinary rotational float. v.


----------



## Kuma601

Thanks for clarifying that. I've done some casual searching and wasn't sure how the Q factor was implemented. Will hopefully stop by a local shop this weekend to see some.


----------



## bdaghisallo1

volubilis said:


> It's not really "float" in the way you are thinking, it is not side to side lateral movability of the shoe/cleat on the pedal dynamically while riding. It is a choice between two fixed positions of the cleat on the pedal, 2.5 mm closer to or further from the crank arm, which is determined when you fasten the cleats to shoes. The cleats are slightly asymmetric and are marked so you can tell which is which. Smaller Q factor (distance) or larger depends on which cleat you put on which shoe. This is completely independent of the ordinary rotational float. v.


Are you sure about this? Time have always trumpeted both their ten degree rotational float and their 2.5mm lateral movement (which used to be 5mm on the old equipe models). This is independent of the capacity to alter the Q width of the feet by swapping cleats from side to side. This is how the RXS work and, after championing this for the last 20 plus years, I can't see Time changing.


----------



## volubilis

bdaghisallo1 said:


> Are you sure about this? Time have always trumpeted both their ten degree rotational float and their 2.5mm lateral movement (which used to be 5mm on the old equipe models). This is independent of the capacity to alter the Q width of the feet by swapping cleats from side to side. This is how the RXS work and, after championing this for the last 20 plus years, I can't see Time changing.


Well, good question. I am certain that the Q factor is static, determined by choice of cleat attachment to the shoe. However, the Time iClic info brochure says the following -

"Angular and lateral float: Pedal faster! TIME’s pedals are the only pedals that independently offer angular float of ±5° and lateral float of 2.5 mm. 
With TIME, it’s the pedal that has to adapt to the rider and not the opposite. 
Q‐Factor Adjustment: pedal closer, pedal stronger! Q‐Factor Adjustment allows adjustment of the distance between your feet to adapt to your morphology, with an adjustment of the lateral distance between your foot and the crank of 
2.5 mm. With TIME, adjust yourself as close as possible to your morphology." 

which sure sounds like there is a dynamic lateral float too. *But*, I am using Carbon iClics. The angular float is obvious, easily detectable. However, I can neither see nor feel any independent lateral motion, neither sitting on the bike with my foot in the shoe, clipped in, nor examining the cleat and pedal with the empty shoe clipped in. With the shoe clipped in and turned upside down so the cleat-pedal interface is observable, no amount of side to side force on the shoe produces any lateral movement whatever, with the float resistance set to the lightest setting, while angular float is easy to produce. 2.5mm is pretty small, but should be observable. Maybe other iClic users reading this can check too-? v.


----------



## jonlruiz

Annoyingly, I broke the right piece of the cafe IClic cleat (on my left foot) walking across the floor. I am pretty sure it was a fluke but quite annoying, fortunately it doesnt affect clipping in. 

Hopefully this hasnt happened to anyone else? Thankfully when I contacted the place I bought them from, they sent me out a new set of cleats for free!


----------



## Dancer

I have been using the iClic pedals for about a week and I like them a lot. The one thing I had to learn was, that when I clicked out for a stop, I should move my foot deliberately away from the pedal; it is so easy to click into that if you leave your foot too close, it is likely to re-engage.

Dancer


----------



## SystemShock

Dancer said:


> I have been using the iClic pedals for about a week and I like them a lot.
> 
> The one thing I had to learn was, that when I clicked out for a stop, I should move my foot deliberately away from the pedal; it is so easy to click into that if you leave your foot too close, it is likely to re-engage.


Sounds like my dream pedal made real... :yesnod:
.


----------



## thatdrewguy

*new iclic & sidi*

I was adjusting the cleat and was done when I used a torque key to do the final tightening when the allen head snapped from one of the bolts.  When I heard the snap I thought oh no I just stripped my new shoes... :blush2: At least all I need is a replacement bolt, no damage to the threads at all.

Torque spec is 3.5-4.5 Nm and I was using a 5.0 Nm torque key, was that a bad idea?


----------



## SystemShock

thatdrewguy said:


> I was adjusting the cleat and was done when I used a torque key to do the final tightening when the allen head snapped from one of the bolts.  When I heard the snap I thought oh no I just stripped my new shoes... :blush2: At least all I need is a replacement bolt, no damage to the threads at all.
> 
> Torque spec is 3.5-4.5 Nm and I was using a 5.0 Nm torque key, was that a bad idea?


Wow. I have never ever done that. Are the bolts for your model of cleat steel, alloy, or Ti? Which model of iClics are these?

And how are the pedals working out otherwise, or have you even gotten a chance to ride 'em yet?
.


----------



## thatdrewguy

volubilis said:


> .... With the shoe clipped in and turned upside down so the cleat-pedal interface is observable, no amount of side to side force on the shoe produces any lateral movement whatever, with the float resistance set to the lightest setting, while angular float is easy to produce. 2.5mm is pretty small, but should be observable. Maybe other iClic users reading this can check too-? v.


I have the iClic Racer pedals and there is side to side play that is different from the rotational float. It is hard to feel on the bike but easy to see with pedals turned upside down and the shoe clipped in. Although these are my first set of Time road pedals I've used Time mountain pedals for quite a long time and I was hoping these would replicate the lateral and angular float that I've been happy with and these pedals meet my expectations. :thumbsup:


----------



## volubilis

thatdrewguy said:


> I have the iClic Racer pedals and there is side to side play that is different from the rotational float. It is hard to feel on the bike but easy to see with pedals turned upside down and the shoe clipped in. Although these are my first set of Time road pedals I've used Time mountain pedals for quite a long time and I was hoping these would replicate the lateral and angular float that I've been happy with and these pedals meet my expectations. :thumbsup:


Yes, confirmed, you are correct. My previous post was wrong. I did the upside-down thing for the first report, but evidently did not apply the sideways force correctly. There definitely is a straight lateral side-to-side 2.5 mm movement independent of the rotational float. iClic Carbon Reds. BTW, I too am very pleased with the pedals, both ease of clip-in and riding. Durability remains to be seen. Sorry for the earlier misinformation. v.


----------



## thatdrewguy

SystemShock said:


> Wow. I have never ever done that. Are the bolts for your model of cleat steel, alloy, or Ti? Which model of iClics are these?
> 
> And how are the pedals working out otherwise, or have you even gotten a chance to ride 'em yet?
> .


I have the iClic Racer and the bolts are steel (the the magnet test). This is my first road pedal in about 10 years so I can't make any comparisons to other brands but the click-in is easy, light pressure and I'm in. As mentioned from the above post I'm happy with the rotational float and glad I returned the RXS Carbon for the iClic Racer. I rode in traffic today and never felt nervous about not clipping in, clipping out or lack of traction while walking on the cleats.

I'm still tweaking the cleat setting, I seem to have more trouble with my right foot as the left seems perfect. It's a new shoe, pedal and insole (superfeet black) so maybe it's just me needing to get use to all the newness of all the parts.


----------



## ticmxman

Where can you buy these pedals? They seem to still be out of stock at most sellers.

I have seen the lower line Iclic with the fiberflex spring available a few places but the higher end models with the carbonflex spring seem to be unavailable. I have concerns about the durability of the fiberglass spring.


----------



## thatdrewguy

It took almost a month of waiting before I found them in stock. I did the "request stock alert" from ChainReaction but twice by the time I got home to order the pedals they were out of stock again. I got lucky with Ribble when they had them in stock recently.


----------



## labmonkey526

I understand that Time is doing some minor changes on the iClic which is why availability is naught.


----------



## ticmxman

Thanks I thought something might be up. One seller shows a may date for availability.
I've used Splay zero and Time RXS for years they both have their pros and cons. I do like the RXS on steep climbs I seem to be able to get a little more out of my legs with the larger platform and was looking forward to trying the Iclic.


----------



## genius1265

Yes I have them, I havent road them yet do to my headset issues. I have the iclic carbons and man it is exactly like the mouse trap analogy. They take no effort to clip into, I look forward to getting some good rides on them soon.


----------



## Mdeth1313

I just got my iclic titans from xxcycle- I'll do my first ride w/ them tomorrow. Testing out the engagement in my basement was pretty amazing. They are much easier to click into, and I never had a major issue getting into the rxs pedals. 

Incidentally, I was able to sell my 3 pairs of rxs pedals in less than 15 hours (ulteam ti, carbon and rxs road)-- that pretty much pays for the titans and the fiberflex set I just ordered for the commuter bike.


----------



## labmonkey526

Just got my titan iclics. Whoa they are light. Smashed my knee up pretty bad so no ride yet, will report after next weekend.


----------



## stevesurf

labmonkey526 said:


> Just got my titan iclics. Whoa they are light. Smashed my knee up pretty bad so no ride yet, will report after next weekend.


How are the knee and the new Time cleats? Is there a durability issue and did Time modify them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rielid

Can anybody comment on how easy it is to walk in the new cleats? And I am concerned that two people have said they broke part of the cleat. One tightening a bolt, the other just walking.


----------



## Kristatos

I have put a couple hundred miles on my iClics - was running RXS on both bikes before. Also run Time on the MTB FWIW - just love Time pedals all around. At any rate, I don't find the iClics a big improvement. The one thing that is nice is they do sort of pull the cleat into the pedal when you engage - and there is a positive click. I can definitely tell when I am in the pedal. 

My one issue so far is that sometimes after stepping in it feels like the shoe/cleat can "roll" side-to-side on top of the pedal - it is engaged but not quite right. Usually stepping out and then back in again solves this, but it's kinda weird. Anyone else experiencing this? Seems like it's only on my right side so far but I need to pay more attention the next couple rides. 

As far as durability obviously time will tell (arrrghh). After a couple thousand miles I will try and remember to post back up some longer-term results. So far no plans to ditch the RXS on my other ride.


----------



## Peanya

rielid said:


> Can anybody comment on how easy it is to walk in the new cleats? And I am concerned that two people have said they broke part of the cleat. One tightening a bolt, the other just walking.


Like any steel bolt, there can be defects. Don't think that's typical of those bolts.


----------



## jonlruiz

*just a quick fyi*

I love time pedals, let's get that clear. I rode the RXS after having some trouble with my left knee last year with the look keo sprints and viola they were better--thank you time rxs. I went back to Look (foolishly) keo 2 max because I hoped they would be better but again left knee annoyance. So I decided to go back to time.

First things first, I rode Time iClic for about a month and half and the knee trouble was gone thanks to the wonderful float of Time.

I bought the iclic racer for my training bike and the iclic carbon for my racing bike. I installed the (racer) pedals and cleats and quickly went over for an indoor training ride in march and I walked across the floor and CRACK. Looked down and the bottom left corner broke off. I will take the blame for this, I may have over tightened and I didnt use a torque wrench.

Literally two weeks later, I am on a coffee shop ride, I get to the coffee shop, dismount off my bike and again CRACK, the EXACT same break. (I do not angle my cleats at some crazy angle and I keep my cleats closer to the crank arms). This time I did use a torque wrench and set it to 4.5 nm.

Two days ago, I went for a lunch time ride, and same cleat breaks in the exact same way as I am walking out the door. (I had torqued this one to only 3.5 nm).

Another HUGE problem with these cleats is they click in TOO easily. Your foot can be just near the pedal and they click in and the problem is that this can happen when only HALF your cleat is near the pedal and engages and you are forced to engage and re-engage to make sure the cleat is all the way in...this is kind of described in previous posts I saw as well.

Lastly, the tension is not as tight as the older RXS. They say it is, but the carbon does not hold as well the metal did/does and I definitely notice this as a sprinter (I didnt say I was a good one). As confirmation of this, I saw a lot of pros are asking for a special Keo Blade with a stronger carbon blade because the normal blades dont hold as well.

I cant make this crap up, nor would I want to. I love TIME stuff but these cleats are NOT made well and definitely wear way too fast. So I sent them back and just bought the RXS carbon pedals and cleat yesterday.

The older cleats definitely do not wear as fast (from previous experience with them) and they even seem more durable to the touch and definitely are a noticeable difference to walk around on.
Additionally I believe the medal cam is actually a LARGER area to click into than the plastic iclic one. And after going back to the RXS, the lower stack height feeling is much better as well.

This is just my experience of course, but to be honest I would strongly suggest waiting a little while longer until Time gets this squared away or you may end up with the same trouble with the cleats (and keep the RXS pedals which are an all around better pedal).

NOTE*** Upon further inspection of looking at the cleats, notice the open gap at the bottom of the iClic Cleat whereas the RXS cleat is completely solid. All 3 of my breaks happen in this open gap at the bottom of the cleat. My feeling is that much be the design error.


----------



## labmonkey526

stevesurf said:


> How are the knee and the new Time cleats? Is there a durability issue and did Time modify them? Thanks in advance.


Knee - so so

Pedals - so so

Cleats -- fine no problems - I think I have the revised ones and not the first batch (if that helps) since I had to wait for mine.

Ok, here is the report on the pedals from my POV. Used Look Keo Classics before this Time switch and I have to say the Looks are heavier and the pedal seems to "lock" better than the Time. The Time's are feather light (save on that rotational weight  ) and when you clip in it is with a lighter touch. Sometimes I'm not sure I got it in correctly but then I would just pop out and back in. It seems like you can almost "half clip-in" by accident. Could be user error and the need to get used to the pedals more. 

I am going to play with the tension and float if I can, I like to feel more locked in to the pedal. I'm hitting another long ride with the group tomorrow so will update with any changes I make and the another review of the pedal.

Cheers.


----------



## Kristatos

just to update my findings, the pedal engagement issue seems to definitely be sporadic and somewhat related to how you step in. As other posts have indicated it seems to happen when you inadvertently step in or kind of half-ass the maneuver. It still happens to me if for example when starting up at a green I lightly step on the pedal to locate it and the iClic engages. I then get through the intersection and disengage then step in more firmly and it's fine. 

I haven't had any problems with the cleats. I am running them on new Specialized S-works shoes and have torqued them down real good. 

So far I still feel these pedals are not an improvement over the RXS.


----------



## ipaul

Just picked up a set of the carbons and coming from every earlier version, I do find I like many aspects of the iclics. They spin so much better, and getting in seems to be easier for me. I also feel the platform gives a more solid feel on the downstroke compared to my rxs'. 

However, I have noticed a cleat vertical movement, more so on my left pedal, but its on both. I have the tension set in the middle, but still up and down click clack. It could be the shoes, but still need to investigate. I'm locked in and no signs of popping out under hard pulls, but the click clack feel and sound is driving me a bit crazy and canceling all the good things I like about the pedal.


----------



## rufus

volubilis said:


> Yes, confirmed, you are correct. My previous post was wrong. I did the upside-down thing for the first report, but evidently did not apply the sideways force correctly. There definitely is a straight lateral side-to-side 2.5 mm movement independent of the rotational float. iClic Carbon Reds. BTW, I too am very pleased with the pedals, both ease of clip-in and riding. Durability remains to be seen. Sorry for the earlier misinformation. v.


I've used both the older Equipe pedals and the Impacts, and to me, the lateral float feels apparent when standing on the pedals and free-wheeling. Sorta feels like my feet are on ice, or unattached to anything, they just feel like they can go anywhere. A bit disconcerting at first, but I've gotten used to it over the years, and now think nothing of it. 

Won't use any other pedal than Time.


----------



## volubilis

ipaul said:


> However, I have noticed a cleat vertical movement, more so on my left pedal, but its on both. I have the tension set in the middle, but still up and down click clack. It could be the shoes, but still need to investigate. I'm locked in and no signs of popping out under hard pulls, but the click clack feel and sound is driving me a bit crazy and canceling all the good things I like about the pedal.



That definitely should not happen. I've now ridden my carbon iclics 1000 miles (2007 Diadoro pro carbon shoes) with none of the problems that have been noted here, other than an occasional failure of the trigger mechanism to engage on click-out. If that happens it merely means you need to step in with force similar to that of any other pedal rather than the beautifully quick, easy engagement when the trigger is set properly (which is nearly always). Zack Vestal at VeloNews has just done a nice review of the iClics in which he notes this as well - 
http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...-ridden-time-i-clic-carbon-road-pedals_120504

Because of the pre-loaded click-in it is quite easy to both click in and release the shoes by hand, that is with the shoe in your hand, not on your foot. If you do this and maneuver and examine the action of the shoes on the pedals you may be able to see what the source of your problem is. v.


----------



## SystemShock

jonlruiz said:


> First things first, I rode Time iClic for about a month and half and the knee trouble was gone thanks to the wonderful float of Time.
> 
> I bought the iclic racer for my training bike and the iclic carbon for my racing bike. I installed the (racer) pedals and cleats and quickly went over for an indoor training ride in march and I walked across the floor and *CRACK*. Looked down and the bottom left corner broke off. I will take the blame for this, I may have over tightened and I didnt use a torque wrench.
> 
> Literally two weeks later, I am on a coffee shop ride, I get to the coffee shop, dismount off my bike and again *CRACK*, the EXACT same break. (I do not angle my cleats at some crazy angle and I keep my cleats closer to the crank arms). This time I did use a torque wrench and set it to 4.5 nm.
> 
> Two days ago, I went for a lunch time ride, and same cleat breaks in the exact same way as I am walking out the door. (I had torqued this one to only 3.5 nm).


Apparently TIME has heard the complaints on cleat durability and come out with a new 'Version 2' cleat that allegedly fixes the issue (pic below– props to Sybarite over at WeightWeenies).

As you can see in the comparo pic, the new cleats eliminate the 'relieving' that used to be present at the bottom corners of the cleat (the things manufacturers try to get away with to save a gram or two, sigh). 

They also seem to be painted a brighter shade of red, to distinguish them from the older ones, I guess.

Now that the cleat issues seem to have been worked out, I'm finally clear to buy a pair. :yesnod:

.


----------



## SystemShock

PS- Just noticed that this thread is by far the most popular in the entire Components forum, like by a factor of three ('cept for one thread I bumped). Have no idea why. 

Are Time pedals experiencing some sort of dramatic comeback in popularity or something? 
.


----------



## genius1265

SystemShock said:


> Apparently TIME has heard the complaints on cleat durability and come out with a new 'Version 2' cleat that allegedly fixes the issue (pic below– props to Sybarite over at WeightWeenies).
> 
> As you can see in the comparo pic, the new cleats eliminate the 'relieving' that used to be present at the bottom corners of the cleat (the things manufacturers try to get away with to save a gram or two, sigh).
> 
> They also seem to be painted a brighter shade of red, to distinguish them from the older ones, I guess.
> 
> Now that the cleat issues seem to have been worked out, I'm finally clear to buy a pair. :yesnod:
> 
> .


Their frickin awesome, I bought them like the firstday they came out. I got them from xxcycle.com for way less than you will anywhere else.


----------



## jermso

version 2 cleats shipped with the carbon


----------



## SystemShock

jermso said:


> version 2 cleats shipped with the carbon


Nice pics. How you liking 'em so far?
.


----------



## jermso

unreal ease of clipping in.

much better ergo compared to my previous Look Keo 2 MAX carbons, Dura-ace SPD or speedplay.

i'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## SystemShock

Thanks Jermso... just bought my sweet iClic Racers. :yesnod:

Unfortunately, it'll be almost a week before I get to try 'em out, due to travel and other things. Stoopid life, getting in the way of cycling. 
.


----------



## SystemShock

Just wondering what ppl's experiences have been with the "version 2" cleats.
.


----------



## Guest

I've only had a set on for a few days so I don't have much of an opinion yet. I can feel the difference between having new cleats compared to ones that needed to be swapped but that's it so far.

I'm hoping that I'll get a little more life out of the new ones. If I don't I may still stick with them as the float of the pedals really seems to suit me. And even though the cleats have worn too fast IMHO considering I really only walk if I stop to fill bottles at least they aren't bad to walk in compared to some of the others.


----------



## ticmxman

I have a pair of the Iclic Racers on the way. I'll be hanging up my speedplay zeros. Zeros are a good pedal but I tend to wear the outside of the pedal body out rather quickly and it seems to effect the amount of power I can put out. I have used the RXS in the past and look forward to giving the Iclics a run. Hopefully they will come with the new version 2 cleat as this seems to be the only consistant issue with the pedals so far. The partial engagement of the cleat is up to the user to sort out the RXS would do something similar and it was very obvious you needed to clip out and reclip in. With the auto engagement of the Iclic I imagine it is easier to make a mistake but I'll get used to them quickly...I hope.

I did break one of my RXS pedal bodies in half. The Icic design seems much more robust so when it came time to choose which Time pedal RXS or Iclic it was a tough choice. 

Iclic 
Pros: 
Tougher pedal body...I hope
Iclic engagement...never had a problem with my RXSs though, I could do without this.
Con: Cleat breakage...new version of cleat out

RXS
Pros:
Brass cleat... proven long life
Con:
Pedal body... some breakage reports

So basicly I hope to not worry about the pedal body of the Iclic and I hope the cleat is not a big problem. 
Time will tell.


----------



## cru_jones

70 miles on my new IClic Racers today...and love them. Came off of Shimano 540s. Still got a good hot spot on the outside ball of my right foot, but it came on much later (within the last 10 miles) than my Shiimanos do. Starting to think it's a byproduct of low end Shimano shoes but I'll play with the cleat position first.

Getting in and out very easy, platform seems great. Clicking in reminds me of SPD MTB pedals a little.

So far so good...


----------



## bikeman68

*time*

Time just gets more and more lightnesscrazy with plastics, and it seems so experimental and wasteful as well as costly.
The Look pedals are simpler, and more durable.
I did try the Time rd pedals and shoes back in teh late 80's and early 90's. They gave me a feeling of more power to the cranks, but aggrivated my knees with teh way the float works. The inside-outside Q factor shifting of the feet was distracting as I rode from steady mode to all out attack mode.
They should go back to Magnesium bodies.Good luck all


----------



## Greg Smalter

bikeman68 said:


> Time just gets more and more lightnesscrazy with plastics, and it seems so experimental and wasteful as well as costly.
> The Look pedals are simpler, and more durable.
> They should go back to Magnesium bodies.Good luck all


And Shimano pedals are simpler and more durable than Looks, so you might as well go all the way.

My last pair of Times (impacts) had magnesium bodies and I absolutely destroyed those things. They failed in every non-catastrophic way a pedal could fail. Anyway I agree on the lack of durability, but I don't see how magnesium would solve anything by itself.

I recommend people looking for durability get a pair of 7800 pedals for ~$150 before Shimano switches over to the carbon bodies. I'd recommend Campy, too, but they aren't on closeout.


----------



## SystemShock

Greg Smalter said:


> And Shimano pedals are simpler and more durable than Looks, so you might as well go all the way.
> 
> My last pair of Times (impacts) had magnesium bodies and I absolutely destroyed those things. They failed in every non-catastrophic way a pedal could fail. Anyway I agree on the lack of durability, but I don't see how magnesium would solve anything by itself.
> 
> I recommend people looking for durability get a pair of 7800 pedals for ~$150 before Shimano switches over to the carbon bodies. I'd recommend Campy, too, but they aren't on closeout.


I dunno... my circa early-90s Time pedals lasted pretty much forever, and gave no problems whatsoever. I didn't retire 'em 'til the RXSes showed up. They weren't the magnesium-bodied ones though. 

Both Look and Shimano are non-starters for me, because I like to have _lateral_ float as well as rotational. Time's pretty much the only guys who've got that, AFAIK.
.


----------



## bdaghisallo1

SystemShock said:


> Both Look and Shimano are non-starters for me, because I like to have _lateral_ float as well as rotational. Time's pretty much the only guys who've got that, AFAIK.
> .


It's not advertised, but the yellow shimano spd-sl cleats do allow lateral float like the Time pedals do. In fact, they allow much greater lateral float than the Times.


----------



## Greg Smalter

bdaghisallo1 said:


> It's not advertised, but the yellow shimano spd-sl cleats do allow lateral float like the Time pedals do. In fact, they allow much greater lateral float than the Times.


I can vouch for this. I came from Time Impacts which advertised Q-factor float, and went to Shimano, which don't even mention it, and the Shimanos have more/easier Q-factor float.


----------



## bdaghisallo1

Greg Smalter said:


> I can vouch for this. I came from Time Impacts which advertised Q-factor float, and went to Shimano, which don't even mention it, and the Shimanos have more/easier Q-factor float.


I have questioned Shimano NA about this and they adamantly deny their spd-sl design has any lateral float. It's very strange since it most certainly does.


----------



## SystemShock

dbl post


----------



## SystemShock

bdaghisallo1 said:


> It's not advertised, but the yellow shimano spd-sl cleats do allow lateral float like the Time pedals do. In fact, they allow much greater lateral float than the Times.


I have never heard this from anyone 'til now. Not saying it can't be true, only that its odd that no one mentions it.

Still, even if so, I've already bought and installed the iClics, and love 'em. Sorry, Shimano.
.


----------



## PlatyPius

Apparently I did get the old style cleats. First set was destroyed a few weeks ago. The actual cleat still worked, but the walking "pods" were cracked and flopping around.


----------



## SystemShock

PlatyPius said:


> Apparently I did get the old style cleats. First set was destroyed a few weeks ago. The actual cleat still worked, but the walking "pods" were cracked and flopping around.


Yeah, definitely get the version 2 cleats if you haven't already.
.


----------



## thatdrewguy

SystemShock said:


> Yeah, definitely get the version 2 cleats if you haven't already.
> .


can you get the new cleats as warranty replacements from time in the US? I bought my iclics from ribble...


----------



## SystemShock

thatdrewguy said:


> can you get the new cleats as warranty replacements from time in the US? I bought my iclics from ribble...


I do not know, as mine came with the version 2 cleats... I never had to ask.

Platypius is a bike shop owner, he might know.
.


----------



## ultraman6970

Some guys in spain have gotten some issues with the i-clics, for some reason the cleat cracks or simply brakes. The carbon thingy also cracks or snap also. I been using time since the 1st version back in 1987 or so but it surprise me the complains about the issues with the cleats and the carbon piece in the pedal.

Anybody here has gotten the same problem?

Thanks.


----------



## SystemShock

ultraman6970 said:


> Some guys in spain have gotten some issues with the i-clics, for some reason the cleat cracks or simply brakes. The carbon thingy also cracks or snap also. I been using time since the 1st version back in 1987 or so but it surprise me the complains about the issues with the cleats and the carbon piece in the pedal.
> 
> Anybody here has gotten the same problem?
> 
> Thanks.


See post #58 in the thread... version 1 cleats vs version 2 cleats.
.


----------



## ultraman6970

ipaul said:


> Just picked up a set of the carbons and coming from every earlier version, I do find I like many aspects of the iclics. They spin so much better, and getting in seems to be easier for me. I also feel the platform gives a more solid feel on the downstroke compared to my rxs'.
> 
> However, I have noticed a cleat vertical movement, more so on my left pedal, but its on both. I have the tension set in the middle, but still up and down click clack. It could be the shoes, but still need to investigate. I'm locked in and no signs of popping out under hard pulls, but the click clack feel and sound is driving me a bit crazy and canceling all the good things I like about the pedal.


Maybe u have a shorter leg and the new shoes made it more evident. Had the same problem with the rxs and a pair of carnacs, moved to specialized shoes like a month ago (my feet swaell a lot for some reason) and i put some wedges in the shorter leg, the vertical movement went away.


----------



## ultraman6970

SystemShock said:


> See post #58 in the thread... version 1 cleats vs version 2 cleats.
> .


I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## ultraman6970

I love time pedals but they should not have discontinued the original TBT race or the magnesium version, as somebody mentioned, times is always doing experiments and working out the problems later on.


----------



## SystemShock

ultraman6970 said:


> I love time pedals but they should not have discontinued the original TBT race or the magnesium version, as somebody mentioned, times is always doing experiments and working out the problems later on.


Which is why I waited 'til the version 2 cleats before buying.

To be fair though, a lot of companies have been pushing it too far when it comes to gram-shaving.

But we, the consumer, are partly to blame as well, because some dweebs actually _do_ care passionately if their cleats weigh 5 more grams or something. Weight weenie-ism is simply out of control these days. 
.


----------



## thatdrewguy

SystemShock said:


> Which is why I waited 'til the version 2 cleats before buying.


How do you know there isn't a version 3 around the corner that's even more improved?  

Well since I have version 1, or is that iClic beta?, I decided to email Time and see if they were willing to send me the improved cleats.


----------



## SystemShock

thatdrewguy said:


> How do you know there isn't a version 3 around the corner that's even more improved?


All they have to do is not break. Version 2 apparently accomplishes this.

But if a Version 3 comes out that serves me mixed drinks while I ride, then sure, I'm there. 

Wish you luck on getting replacements for your Ver 1 cleats. I would think Time would want to get all V1s out of circulation ASAP.
.


----------



## ticmxman

SystemShock said:


> All they have to do is not break. Version 2 apparently accomplishes this.
> 
> But if a Version 3 comes out that serves me mixed drinks while I ride, then sure, I'm there.
> 
> Wish you luck on getting replacements for your Ver 1 cleats. I would think Time would want to get all V1s out of circulation ASAP.
> .


So far so good with my new Iclic's with vers 2 cleat, I did check with time before purchase and if they had come with vers 1 cleat they would have quickly sent me the new style cleat.


----------



## jermso

version 2 rocks.

3 months of use and perfect so far.

it even walks better than version 1.


----------



## thatdrewguy

thatdrewguy said:


> I decided to email Time and see if they were willing to send me the improved cleats.


what do you know, I was able to get the improved cleats from Time USA. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

These are terrible! My V2 cleats are already falling apart after several rides. Also the body of the pedals are showing quick wear. The weight weenies thread has been updated showing how these pedals deteriorate.


----------



## SystemShock

^ Really? You're the first person I've heard say that the Ver 2 cleats fall apart. Mine have been fine thus far.

Everyone else I've heard from seems pretty happy with 'em as well, knock on wood.

/ The possible 'rear catch plate showing quick wear' thing is troubling, though. I haven't put the 2800 km in on 'em yet that that one poster in the WW thread did, so I can't confirm or deny that one yet.
.


----------



## ultraman6970

People in spain using the v2 are complaining for something similar, one is saying that the bolts get bad indentations in the cleats for example. I find that normal anyways.

If you ask me. Time got the shape and everything right but the materials


----------



## ticmxman

ultraman6970 said:


> People in spain using the v2 are complaining for something similar, one is saying that the bolts get bad indentations in the cleats for example. I find that normal anyways.
> 
> If you ask me. Time got the shape and everything right but the materials



My RXS cleats used to get the indentations at the screws but it never caused any problems so for Time cleats it is normal imo. Have not noticed it on my Iclics


----------



## ultraman6970

Mines too, well spaniards are pretty special sometimes so who knows, still dont know how the country is still there hehehe


----------



## 1150em

i've broken 2 iclic pedals at the rear hinge. weak design.


----------



## ticmxman

1150em said:


> i've broken 2 iclic pedals at the rear hinge. weak design.



Please post some pictures.


----------



## Guest

This is the V2 cleat after 5 rides. And yes, the screws not only leave indention, but will break the plastic, mind you, I used a torque wrench! 

What is worse, I've written to Time France & Time US, and sent them pictures, sadly no response.


----------



## 1150em

i don't have pics because they repaired them or so they said. i think they sent me different used pedals. 
the part at the back that's controlled by the spring and holds the cleat to the pedal rotates on two pins. in both cases the break occurred at the bend in the plastic where it rides on the pin. i hope that makes sense.


----------



## thatdrewguy

After looking at the posted pic I do notice that the tip of cleat on my right side where I clip in and out the most the red plastic is almost about to separate from the black part of the cleat.

I don't understand the issue with the screw leaving an indentation, won't that happen with any plastic that is subject to metal screws? I actually like seeing the indentations, it gives me a reference point if I want to shift the cleat a bit for minor adjustments.


----------



## darwinosx

Love the iClics. Love em! I bought the Fibreflex to try them out and just got some Carbons off eBay. Easy to get into, that great Time float, and very importantly a wide platform. i can't stand those little walnut sized pedals and the wide platform is great on these. i had been using Dura-Ace for some time but much prefer Time float. I just didn't like the last two versions of Time pedals.
My first clipless pedals were the Looks right when they come out in 84 or 85,,,whenever it was. They had to drill holes into my Sidis' for the cleat because nobody made shoes with holes for clipless pedals then. I guess that makes me old....


----------



## ultraman6970

Well many people do not know the original looks. I remember when i got my pair, i never thought about flotation, being a sprinter the original look did not work for me because they were so awfully rigid that only from look to them i was getting unclipped, so after 2 weeks i came back to regular pedals with straps and cages. Then Time TBT came to play and what a change, only one position and the foot by itself was able to find its position. 

I'll wait a little bit longer to get iclics i guess, have heard some stuff about them and rather be sure to get something will last as long as the original time pedals that some people are still using for example. Iclick good move, bad move was to take the original pedal out, that pedal was fantastic. 1st click you are ok, second click you are secured


----------



## thatdrewguy

*iclics for sale*

I've decided to sell my iclic racer pedals and i've listed them in the classifieds. They come with a new set of the version 2 cleats.

Hey buy them and mention you saw my post here and i'll knock 10% off the price! 

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=22756&cat=12


----------



## Guest

I'm going to list my titan carbon model on Ebay. I've bought the Look Keo Blade, and they're outstanding in every way!

I'm also trying to post as many negative reviews as possible on the internet about these terrible pedals. Time as company is behind the times in terms of customer service and in coming forth and admitting what a crappy product these pedals are.


----------



## thatdrewguy

metanoize said:


> I'm also trying to post as many negative reviews as possible on the internet about these terrible pedals.


Please do that AFTER mine are sold.


----------



## SystemShock

The iClics have been *great* for me so far, but I'm going to keep my old pair of early '90s Time Sport pedals around in reserve... just in case. 
.


----------



## PlatyPius

I've written my distributor to see if they have the version 2 cleats in stock. I just broke my second set of cleats since April.


----------



## sbindra

ticmxman said:


> Please post some pictures.


I had the same issue and sent back to the company for repair. Unfortunately did not take any pictures before sending in. I believe the material on the hinge surrounding the pivot bolt is just not beefy enough so the hinge cracks right at that point.

No issues yet with my replacement hinges but only had for another 1.5 months.


----------



## darwinosx

bdaghisallo1 said:


> It's not advertised, but the yellow shimano spd-sl cleats do allow lateral float like the Time pedals do. In fact, they allow much greater lateral float than the Times.


There is no way that is accurate. I rode Times through the 90's and then Dura-Ace until I bought iClics a few months ago. I never felt the kind of float with DA and ARC cleats that I had with Time and certainly not lateral. Instead they basically twist in the middle and rotate left and right.

My iClics and cleats are holding up fine btw. I've only ever had the V2 cleats.


----------



## jermso

version 2 cleats still amazing after 1000km


----------



## darwinosx

You had a bad experience with one model, the lightest, least likely to be durable model, and claim that all of them suck. Allrighty then..



metanoize said:


> I'm going to list my titan carbon model on Ebay. I've bought the Look Keo Blade, and they're outstanding in every way!
> 
> I'm also trying to post as many negative reviews as possible on the internet about these terrible pedals. Time as company is behind the times in terms of customer service and in coming forth and admitting what a crappy product these pedals are.


----------



## ultraman6970

It is understandable that metanoize is complaining after paying big bucks but i agree with darwin in any single word, as light it is, as least will last. But is not to make such a bad reviews everywhere, thats a silly way to take the frustration off your chest, it sucks.. the keo blades have problems with the blade and I believe are like in the 3rd version of it already.

My only complain with time is that they took the 1st model that came out in the 90s/80s off the market being that is maybe the most reliable pedal ever manufactured. Even u can use speedplay shoes with them so no adapters to set the cleats no more. Wish they came with that model again but that is not going to happen ever. Miss the double click


----------



## darwinosx

I passed on the last two versions of Time pedals after riding Equipes though the 90's because I didn't like the smaller size or the difficulty in clipping in. I have the Fibreflex and Carbon iClics now, am a big boy at 6'3" and 250 lbs and put mega miles in and have seen no appreciable wear on either pedal. Yes the first version of the iClic cleats was not very durable but they haven't shipped those for some time and will replace them quickly and free of charge with a phone call. I switched to the iClics from Dura-Ace pedals which are bombproof but have terrible float even with the yellow cleats. My first pair of Dura-Ace pedals had a bad bearing out of the box.


----------



## ultraman6970

If time were an english company the original time would still be in the market, if it works why change it? In a matter of fact all of the other incarnations after the time equipe were fugly hehehe I been using rxs fro a while now and no problems with them. Im around 200 pounds also so no light stuff with me at all.


----------



## Guest

darwinosx said:


> You had a bad experience with one model, the lightest, least likely to be durable model, and claim that all of them suck. Allrighty then..


Obviously, you've not read the whole the thread, and haven't been over the weightweenies forum, and have not searched on the internet. The primary issue is the with the cleats durability, not pedals. But some people who have the lower models had problems with the pedals. 

I suggest that you post pictures of your pedals and cleats, to prove your point. I've already proved mine!


----------



## SystemShock

I still don't understand how this thread has almost 15,000 views, aka *way* more than any other thread in Components/Wrenching I've seen. :idea:
.


----------



## darwinosx

metanoize said:


> Obviously, you've not read the whole the thread, and haven't been over the weightweenies forum, and have not searched on the internet. The primary issue is the with the cleats durability, not pedals. But some people who have the lower models had problems with the pedals.
> 
> I suggest that you post pictures of your pedals and cleats, to prove your point. I've already proved mine!


Oh don't worry. I have. The v2 cleats are fine.


----------



## thatdrewguy

well my time pedals are now history....(geddit)?


----------



## Guest

darwinosx said:


> Oh don't worry. I have. The v2 cleats are fine.


Please post a picture of your cleats, I've already posted mine, which were V2.


----------



## Guest

Here is a new post from the weightweenis forum showing a damaged cleat after one ride! 

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...id=390aa6901ff066df56b6de42aa52b584&start=240


----------



## darwinosx

Oh no!!! Cats and Dogs living together!!! Heheheh. Leaving aside the irony of anyone who is a weight weenie complaining about anything breaking...this is an internet forum where everything gets magnified tenfold. The vast majority of people are having no issues or we would certainly be hearing more about it. I'm not and know four or five peoples using these pedals who aren't either. Small sample but probably larger than here.
I had a brand new set of Dura-Ace pedals with a bad bearing in one pedal out of the box. Following your logic I would be decrying all Shimano pedals and raving about recalls.
My Time cleats which have seen a lot of miles. Somehow they have not spontaneously disintegrated or even showed a lot of wear.


----------



## Guest

darwinosx said:


> Oh no!!! Cats and Dogs living together!!! Heheheh. Leaving aside the irony of anyone who is a weight weenie complaining about anything breaking...this is an internet forum where everything gets magnified tenfold. The vast majority of people are having no issues or we would certainly be hearing more about it. I'm not and know four or five peoples using these pedals who aren't either. Small sample but probably larger than here.
> I had a brand new set of Dura-Ace pedals with a bad bearing in one pedal out of the box. Following your logic I would be decrying all Shimano pedals and raving about recalls.
> My Time cleats which have seen a lot of miles. Somehow they have not spontaneously disintegrated or even showed a lot of wear.


I've noticed that the pricing of the entire Iclic line have dropped significantly in the last 3 months. And you still refuse to show a picture of your cleats


----------



## ultraman6970

Anybody knows if the carbon leaf or the plastic leaf is available if breaks??

Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Guess what! I'm hearing now there is V3 of the cleats. I think V4 will be the charm


----------



## ultraman6970

Where did u get that info?


----------



## Jaxx

Can someone confirm that there is a new V3 cleat?


----------



## ultraman6970

We are going to die waiting i guess


----------



## ipaul

Well, I ended up going back to my impacts and Rxs pedals. The iclics for some odd reason have way too much rocking going on and can't seem to fix the problem. Also, the older RXS cleats work across the board on my existing pedals supply and the metal wears well, so that's a plus. Really wanted to move on to the new style but just can't do it with this much rock. Used Time's from the start and this is the first one I'll be skipping.


----------



## SamG

*I Clic*

Had no problem with the cleats; they seem to be made of two different durometer plastics. Presumably a red chewy one for grip and a black one for cleat interaction.

The back plate, however, lasted just 60 miles before shearing at the pin:

















To their credit, from return time to replacement took Planet-X less than 48 hours.
Impressive service.


----------



## tmac13

*back to rsx as well*

I too have had a poor connection to the pedal with the iclics, foot moves around quite a bit, very annoying, I don't think the carbon blade is ready for prime time


----------



## ultraman6970

Many europeans companies have the same problem, or the design is perfect and do not need to be improved and then when they come with someting too revolutionary they screw up big time. Lucky me i have not sold my old rxs or impact pedals nor buying the new ones.


----------



## SamG

Taking a look at my pics again, it looks like the back plate broke because I kicked out of the pedal heel first, putting lateral leverage on thin plastic. It might be better to exit toe first laterally.

When re-adjusting the cleats on my shoe (Sidi) one of the three bolts creaked and then sheared off at the head whilst under little pressure. Luckily the plates are proud of the shoe due to poor interface, so I could grab the remaining screw shaft with plier jaws and take it out. 

I also had problems with the lateral play and intermittent pedal adhesion. This has greatly reduced by swapping cleats over so that I am now riding with reduced Q factor.

It seems that accuate adjustment and torque leverage is key with these units.

No such trouble with the old Equipe Mags; these were robust with plenty of float, but as they say, Time marches on.

If only my technique and spannerwork was as closely technical!


----------



## wils70

I've given up on the iClics. Had mine for about 9-10 months or so, and the pedal sheared at the back, the spindle is bent on one now (no crash), and I am on my 4th pair of cleats. Just migrated over to Look Keo Blades.


----------



## Guest

wils70 said:


> I've given up on the iClics. Had mine for about 9-10 months or so, and the pedal sheared at the back, the spindle is bent on one now (no crash), and I am on my 4th pair of cleats. Just migrated over to Look Keo Blades.


Surprise, Surprise! Time still wouldn't admit they've created a terrible product.


----------



## Jaxx

Is the warranty limited? Or will they keep replacing items under warranty in cases like the ones stated above?


----------



## cru_jones

*Buh-roken!*

Broke my Iclic Racers sometime during my ride yesterday. Must have been the last time I un-clipped when I got home, because I didn't notice during the ride. 

Installed Sept 9, 2010; 2555 miles (85% road, 15% trainer) ZERO crashes.

Always had great luck with Time mtb pedals. This was my first (and probably last) experience with Time road pedals, though.

Unfortunately I can't find my receipt from Probikekit, and I can't find an account history page on their website, so the first step is to email them to get a receipt.  

Then I get to contact Time and see what they say. Their warranty says one year, and no mileage limit, so I have no idea if 2555 miles 6 months is a lot. I would assume not because I put in another 1000 miles in that time frame on the mountain bike (road is x-training for mtb racing).

This is NOT bashing, although I am a little frustrated, and looks like I'm not the only one with this issue. I don't think I would recommend these to anyone who rides a lot though. I think I'll get something with a more reliable track record and relegate these to the parts bin for a budget build or something.


----------



## ultraman6970

Lucky me i did not hit BUY NOW when this pedals came out last year or two. RSX works fine, why to fix it?


----------



## kamrankhan

I've had mine for around couple of weeks and to be honest, they felt great but didn't realise these are like desposable cameras!! I use my bike mostly for commuting in London and need to clip in and out majority of the time. It was like a horror show when I got home to see my cleats worn dramatically after just 2 rides. 

I don't think I can return these as my LBS would only take returns if they're in "showroom" condition so I've put them up on eBay.


----------



## bigbill

I bought a pair last spring and put about 5K miles on them. I didn't have any durability problems with the pedals, but I went through three sets of cleats and snapped the heads off three screws. I can't imagine how it would be to race on them, it seemed like clicking in was a 50/50 probability. About half the time I ended up popping my foot out and re-engaging. I wouldn't want to do that while trying to accelerate at the start of a crit.


----------



## ticmxman

*No problems to report,but...*

My ICLICs have been problem free. Been using them for 7 months but some of that was low milage winter months. The red part of the cleat that you stand on at a stop does wear easily but that has no bearing on the engagement onto the pedal. I'm basicly pleased with mine. 

I do find the auto engagement design to be a bit of a nuisance as it is to easy to get a false engagement that only has the rear part of the cleat clipped in and not the front. It is very easy to tell when this happens and a simple clip out and back in solves the problem. 

I also used the RXS series and if the pedal bodies were bullet proof (I cracked one right down the middle) they would be my first choice of pedals from Time.

Frankly Time needs to up the durability of their pedal bodies RXS and IClic I have seen to many reports of pedal bodies breaking on both models not to mention some folks problems with their IClic cleats. In my mind pedals should never break, wear sure but break no.


----------



## ultraman6970

Just wonder if the problem cliping them in is related with the position of the cleats, if cleats are in the wrong position compared with your foot they wont clip in. TIP.


----------



## ticmxman

No, it is the way they are designed. If you don't catch the front lip of the pedal with the cleat you can still clip the rear cam into the cleat... the back is locked in and the front is not. The RXS would do this to some degree but it was much harder to do than it is with the "iclic" easy egagement design.


----------



## Bianchi67

I have been using iClics for two months now on two different bikes. I had one pedal break like photos above. I think I do better than 50% cilciking in the first time but still not 100%. I have a new bike on order and another set of iClics to go with it. Hoping the breakage isn't as common as reported here.


----------



## ticmxman

Bianchi67 said:


> I have been using iClics for two months now on two different bikes. I had one pedal break like photos above. I think I do better than 50% cilciking in the first time but still not 100%. I have a new bike on order and another set of iClics to go with it. Hoping the breakage isn't as common as reported here.



I with you, I hope I don't have a dnf due to a pedal problem. As always satisfied users seldom speak up, so it is impossible to know how frequently these problems occur.


----------



## ultraman6970

If the broken piece was made of metal or aluminum it work brake. A few extra grams is only a detail at this point. Good niche for somebody willing to make the parts to fix these pedals.


----------



## Bianchi67

ticmxman said:


> I with you, I hope I don't have a dnf due to a pedal problem. As always satisfied users seldom speak up, so it is impossible to know how frequently these problems occur.


I did wind up racing a few weeks back with the broken pedal. I noticed a problem clicking just before the start. Wasn't until after the race that I inspected the pedal and saw the broken pivot.

LBS promptly replaced the broken pedal with a new pair.


----------



## ultraman6970

Is cheaper for the LBS to replace it right away than to risk a sue and medical bills.


----------



## Creakyknees

Just saw this thread pop up again, thought i'd let you guys know that I have had no problems, at all, with my Shimano 105's. Still on the original cleats, 2 years later. 

Hoping this helps.

Creaky


----------



## cru_jones

Emailed Time this morning for an RMA number. We'll see what they say.

They said send them both back. Already bought a pair of Look Keo Max 2 based on numerous riding friends suggestions...guess I just should have started with them first before trying the new and cool. Newbie mistake I guess!


----------



## ticmxman

Creakyknees said:


> Just saw this thread pop up again, thought i'd let you guys know that I have had no problems, at all, with my Shimano 105's. Still on the original cleats, 2 years later.
> 
> Hoping this helps.
> 
> Creaky


Thanks, I may go back to Shimano pedals if the Times fail. I like the latest design Shimano uses with the replacable wear plate, I tend to wear the hell out of pedals and cleats. That is why I no longer use Speedplays, no matter what I tried i would wear the outside off of the cleats and pedals within 1/2 a season.


----------



## figgskzoo

Been using RXS for three seasons....busted the right one radially right on the axle housing section of the pedal body. Super-sucky!

iClic Titan bought and installed today - then it rained - all fvc|<in day.

I'll follow up with a ride report tomorrow - supposed to do a three-hour tempo ride with a Bud.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

I've now put over a thousand miles on my set of iClics. I have the newer cleats and those hold up fine. There are some issues with clipping in on occasion but nothing too bad. The biggest problem I've had and what may cause me to ditch these soon is the fact that I can pull out of the pedals pretty easily while doing sprints and generally anything where I'm really putting down the wattage, even in the highest tension(which also tends to not hold in place over time...It reverts to either the middle setting or beginning setting because there's nothing to hold it in place, once there). I do love these overall but they are most likely going to end up on one of my bad weather bikes.


----------



## Mdeth1313

I've had mine for a year now. I have 2 sets, the titanium ones for my WW bike and a set of fiberflex which are shared between my computrainer bike and my beater bike. Other than the occasional clip in where I don't have full engagement (which takes about 2 seconds to fix) my pedals have had no issues- the titan pedals get the majority of use (well over 6000 miles at this point). I had 1 pair of cleats break and time replaced all 3 sets of cleats and no issue since.


----------



## cru_jones

Had my first ride on the Looks yesterday, wow what a difference. The in/out is just so much more "solid". They don't have that wavy feeling that I always felt with the I-Clics. Clipping in and out was so much easier/faster, and not one miss-clip.

Really should have just gone with these first.


----------



## ultraman6970

The only issue with impact ones that i remember was the bearings, that depending on the model needed to be packed again because they tend to start knocking a little bit, rxs, no problems with them but i wish they had made a rxs in alloy, or have not taken the impact out but upgraded it. Impact pedal was solid at least for me, rxs aswell.


----------



## natrab

I tried the iclic racers and absolutely loved them, until the front part of one of the pedals snapped off in the first 10 miles of my ride. The fact that it's a very small piece of plastic holding the cleats in doesn't impress me much, but I am a heavier rider (220lbs) and I can see them being useful for someone lighter. Even so, with the amount of strain a strong rider can put on pedals, it's a failure I won't risk.

Back to the nice steel shimanos.


----------



## Joulesler

cru_jones said:


> Broke my Iclic Racers sometime during my ride yesterday. Must have been the last time I un-clipped when I got home, because I didn't notice during the ride.
> 
> Installed Sept 9, 2010; 2555 miles (85% road, 15% trainer) ZERO crashes.
> 
> Always had great luck with Time mtb pedals. This was my first (and probably last) experience with Time road pedals, though.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't find my receipt from Probikekit, and I can't find an account history page on their website, so the first step is to email them to get a receipt.
> 
> Then I get to contact Time and see what they say. Their warranty says one year, and no mileage limit, so I have no idea if 2555 miles 6 months is a lot. I would assume not because I put in another 1000 miles in that time frame on the mountain bike (road is x-training for mtb racing).
> 
> This is NOT bashing, although I am a little frustrated, and looks like I'm not the only one with this issue. I don't think I would recommend these to anyone who rides a lot though. I think I'll get something with a more reliable track record and relegate these to the parts bin for a budget build or something.



View attachment 238672

View attachment 238673

I've had these things for four months now, only to have them fall apart last weekend.

These damn pedals were really easy to clip in and out of, AND they helped reduce the tendonitis in my knee. But when they fail, as mine did, they will do so when you least want them to. A sizable chunk of pedal snapped off really loudly in a pseudo-attack off the group. I swerved three lanes across the road when my foot came out (at 4a.m. thank god no cars were around).

I think Time has either tried to save weight with a lighter/ weaker material at the clip or; a design flaw (clip is too far from the pivot and the spring generates to much leverage)

Oh and as an aside, i think the carbon leaf spring system isn't that great an idea. The pedals will sporadically produce clicking sounds under load even though the cleat is in. I've also unclipped unintentionally a few times during speed workouts, FWIW


----------



## ultraman6970

POS product then.


----------



## DG62

I have a little over 2300 miles on my Iclic Carbons. My previous pedals were Speedplay X1s which I had for ten years with no issues (occassional hot spots). When I was building up a CAAD9 frame I thought I would try a pedal with a larger platform. I was hesitant to turn to Look as cleak/pedal squeaking seemed to be a common experience. Experiences with Time pedals seemed generally favorable, so I purchase the Iclics shortly after they were released. For reference, I'm about 6'2" and 180. My experiences are as follows:

(1) Misclips/partial clips are not uncommon, but only take a few moments to correct. Additionally, when in close traffic and unable to do so immediately, a partial clip in will hold until the opportunity to correct is available.

(2) Although I limit walking (only from garage to driveway), I am still on my original cleats. No cracking issues to date. I do have a set of spare cleats, however, just in case.

(3) This season I experienced increasingly frequent hot spot issues (compared to the end of last season when the Iclics were installed), so I loosened the float. For me, this seemed to help and the hot spot issue has all but disappeared. I never have had knee issues and althought I thought I favored the unrestricted float of the Speedplays, I now think I prefer a little less, but some, float.

Other than the partial clip phenomenon, my experience with the Iclics has been relatively positive. I am in the process of restoring an older bike and will likely purchase another set of Iclics to maintain consistency with with my primarly bike, particularly if I can get a good price on the pedals. If I were to purchase a set of pedals regardless of compatibilty concerns, I might consider Speedplay Zeros. But compared to others, my experience with the Iclics has been generally positive. And when I get it right, click-ins are about as easy as it gets. The problem is I only get it completely right about 60-70% of the time.

Dave G


----------



## ultraman6970

Anybody noticed the 2012 models?? they added a piece of steel in the platform just like shimano does. The pedal will get stable but the cleat if still brakes is useless to put steel in the platform. 

Wonder if somebody could make the cleats in another plastic or maybe putting a .5 mm steel plate under the cleat that will help with the bending and it wont brake that easily.


----------

